# The "Contact Us" page and the "SendMessage.php" isn't working.



## iannnavas

Hello everyone! How are you?

I have two suggestions, in order to improve this website!😃

Instead of put a contact form in the contact us page (Contact us), or send us to this page SendMessage.php page "https://forum.wordreference.com/sendmessage.php", why the WordReference IT team does not put just the email there, so we contact the WordReference administrators (Mike and his team) by email?

I have wrote an email to the WordReference team and, when I clicked in "Send" button, it does not worked and displayed an error message, so I've felt frustrated because I wrote an entire email (not a short email), and then I got an error message lol 😅.

If you have the WR admins emails (like Mike's), may you post it here, in this thread? Thank you and have a nice year you all! 👍


----------



## mkellogg

Hello!



iannnavas said:


> https://forum.wordreference.com/sendmessage.php


That is an old page that no longer exists. Where have you seen a link to it?



iannnavas said:


> why the WordReference IT team does not put just the email there


Because we want to limit spam.



iannnavas said:


> If you have the WR admins emails (like Mike's)


Uh, no. I don't want more spam email, so my email does not belong here.

Please try the Contact Us form again, and, as always when submitting something long on the internet, copy your text before hitting submit! (Ctrl-A, Ctrl-C for me.)


----------



## iannnavas

Hi @mkellogg

I have found this "SendMessage.php" link in the blue "Contact Us" here, in this page "Invalid captcha", right after you make a suggestion, in this page "Suggested changes page".

I didn't know that you receive lots of spam emails.

Thank you for the tip about copy text before hit submit. For me is the same keys on my keyboard.


----------



## mkellogg

iannnavas said:


> I have found this "SendMessage.php" link in the blue "Contact Us" here, in this page "Invalid captcha", right after you make a suggestion, in this page "Suggested changes page".


Thank you! I've fixed that link.


----------



## iannnavas

mkellogg said:


> Thank you! I've fixed that link.



Ok, no problem @mkellogg.

Excuse-me, but may I ask you a question? Is this link "Suggested changes page" the best way to make suggestions about words and its translations on WordReference website?
I'm asking it because that website really helped me to improve my english skills and, sometimes, I've found some missing words (both ENG and PT-BR) and some missing translations, so I would like to help to improve that website by suggesting those ones.

Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

iannnavas said:


> Is this link "Suggested changes page" the best way to make suggestions about words and its translations on WordReference website?


It depends on the dictionary. If the link at the bottom of the dictionary entry points to that page, then yes. If it points somewhere else then that place is the best place.  Those links work best for improving translations. But for missing terms? We generally have a good list of terms that need to be added. I think for EN-PT, EN>PT is pretty good, but PT>EN might not be as extensive. We are aware of that and gradually working on expanding our coverage as finances permit.


----------



## iannnavas

mkellogg said:


> It depends on the dictionary. If the link at the bottom of the dictionary entry points to that page, then yes. If it points somewhere else then that place is the best place.  Those links work best for improving translations. But for missing terms? We generally have a good list of terms that need to be added. I think for EN-PT, EN>PT is pretty good, but PT>EN might not be as extensive. We are aware of that and gradually working on expanding our coverage as finances permit.



Ah, ok! Got it! 👍 And thanks to you and your team to keep this website working! It has lots of good translations, in most cases better than Google Translator (I like Google Translator too and I'm also thankful for that team keep that website online), but this website help us, brazilians, a lot, to improve our english skills! My english teacher talked to us about this WordReference in our english class years ago, so, from that day to nowadays, I can't stop using WordReference lol !


----------



## fenixpollo

mkellogg said:


> But for missing terms? We generally have a good list of terms that need to be added.


So what I hear mkellogg saying here is that the Suggested Changes Page is the right place to suggest changes to an existing entry, not additions or new terms. 

In my experience, the team of dictionary editors already has a good list of commonly-searched terms that need to be added to the dictionary.


----------



## iannnavas

fenixpollo said:


> So what I hear mkellogg saying here is that the Suggested Changes Page is the right place to suggest changes to an existing entry, not additions or new terms.
> 
> In my experience, the team of dictionary editors already has a good list of commonly-searched terms that need to be added to the dictionary.



Ok @fenixpollo! No problem. Thank you for the explanation!


----------

